# Match or not to match?



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

depends on what jacket and what pants, matching is usually cool, but sometimes is too much


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

right but like... my bf has a red and black jacket and he has the sickes pants and they dont match ... i love the look


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I think mismatching looks way cooler. It defenitly makes u stand out and get noticed more than all of the other riders with their matching plaid coats and pants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

true true thanks... peace


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My stuff matches, but it's only a happy coincidence. My orange jacket looks good with my brown pants with bronze pinstripes.

If it comes to patters, I think some people look pretty goofy when everything matches. Someone in plaid from head to toe looks funny to me. That's just my opinion, though. You can do anything if you do it tastefully.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually dont really like matching snowpants and jacket.

Mismatching is definitely way cooler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

matching makes you look like you are wearing pajamas imo


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

my jacket has a snakeskin print on it, so for obvious reasons i choose not to match. i like that jacket because i havent seen anyone else with it yet, which means my friends can pick me out of the lift crowd really well, but going head to to with a snakeskin print would look retarded.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

are you saying matching is like the same thing or like i had a green and tan coat with plaid green and tan pants and i loved the look. plaid coat with matchin plaid pants imo would look awful...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Not matching is the way to go. Ur style. thats what its all about.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not a fan of people being all matchy matchy out there. You know, board, bindings, boots, jacket, pants, gloves, goggles, beanie, etc... Coordinated is fine, but seems like some people really overdo it.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i dislike matching colors/prints when it comes to jackets/pants. i usually pick a dope jacket i like then neutral colored pants like grey or black. this season it happens to be the nomis simon signature in yellow buffalo and special blend annex pants in micro check.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys think people who wear all black are overdoing it? I see that a lot on the mountain and it doesn't look bad (compared to matching plaid, stripe, etc. patterns of the jacket and pants)


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey I wear all one pattern.  Though it is mostly just because I think it looks rediculus and it is funny. I'm sure I look like a goon out there on the hill but who cares. I rarely ever notice what anyone else is wearing.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would say not matching, some people just look like they are in a photoshoot for burton when they do this lol. i saw i guy yesterday with matching rainbow pants an jacket from burton, (they look like the custom design on the board).
Alone i think either would look really good, but together i think more often than not it is too much. What ever suits your style, looking like a goon is often a cool style i must say lol, just gota be able to laugh at yourself and have fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I remember years ago when I first got into snowboarding how all the snowboarders on the hills made fun of and ridiculed skiiers for the way they dressed. How ridiculous they looked in their matching suits and onesies. 

I get a good laugh these days when I go out to the hill and see boarders in equally over the top matching suits or onesies. Am I the only one that has noticed this shift in style/opinion?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I sometimes wear matching pants and jacket with some pretty loud stripes but there is a practical reason, my wife has limited vision and it helps her pick me out of the crowd. I've heard some nasty comments and been called a few names, but I just let them roll off, it's all worth it if it helps my wife enjoy a day on the mountain.

We're all supposed to be out there to have fun. Wear what you like and don't worry about the other guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

It really depends on the colors. If its really bright, I'd probably say no, but if the colors are a little darker or subdued, then matching is okay.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember i went boarding and i saw this guy with a matching set. He was wearing light blue pants and light blue jacket with dots or some shit all over it. He looked ridiculously clownlike with his colorful goggles and rainbow helmet to top it off.
(Whats he thinking!?!?!)

Moral of the story, dont be that guy.:thumbsup:


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Matching is okay in my opinion, as long as it's not blatantly overdone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

i dont match... but i don't go all out on my clothes..

probably cause im broke 

but like baggy snowpants+big sweater.. good look 

well always remember

go with what your heart tells you.. xD im such a queer


----------



## tmah21 (Jan 1, 2009)

i saw the craziest matching suit the other day. i think its made by burton, it was a skeleton outfit. what would possess someone to wear that?!


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

awesomeness


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

tmah21 said:


> i saw the craziest matching suit the other day. i think its made by burton, it was a skeleton outfit. what would possess someone to wear that?!


You must be talking about the Airblaster ninja suit!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Matching solid colors is fine, depending on the color. (Hot pink=no.) Matching prints, like last years Custom lightshow thingy, tends to look stupid.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

i love not matching. but that's my style


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I have matching jacket and pants - makes me noticeable pretty much anywhere on the mountain :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Matching colors is kinda cool but, contrasting colors are even cooler i say mismatch but make sure the two colors contrast well..


----------



## tmah21 (Jan 1, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Matching solid colors is fine, depending on the color. (Hot pink=no.) Matching prints, like last years Custom lightshow thingy, tends to look stupid.



ahhh yea how could i forget about that! the kid with the custom pants, jacket, and board. he looked like a walking neon sign. 

matching complimentary colors is fine but straight up matching head to toe in one pattern looks lame


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

I was in the store and there was the like construction suit and I was tempted to get it... it looked so funny


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

tmah21 said:


> i saw the craziest matching suit the other day. i think its made by burton, it was a skeleton outfit. what would possess someone to wear that?!



It's a grenade jacket/pants D:

I have a misfits(band) jacket from grenade macthes with nothing only bought it for the price. Still looking like a punk isn't too bad...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

*not match*

i have to agree with everyone who said to NOT matchm I think girls can get away with head to toe matching, Guys however if they want something with prints should keep it to the jacket/top theyre wearing and have solid color snow pants that go with the jacket.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

not matching looks way better. unless you want to look like a billboard for whatever company your wearing lol.


----------

